# WorldMark in RCI & II



## CaliDave (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there a chart that shows how many points are required to deposit with each exchange company for a trade? 

Also, If I buy WM and add it to my II account, is it an add on resort or do I need a seperate account? Same for RCI? 

I don't want to have to pay another RCI membership fee. 2 accounts are enough.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 7, 2006)

Also,

How many points is it in each exchange company for last minute trades?


----------



## 3Js (Aug 7, 2006)

Worldmark would be an add-on resort for both RCI and II.  9,000 credits required for 1br, 10,000 for 2br.  Flexchange 4000 credits.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 7, 2006)

3Js is correct.

The chart can be found here:
http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/OwnerEdHandbook2005.pdf

RCI: page 19 of 44

II: page 26 of 44


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for the help and link.. I'll read through it

By the way, does WM have ROFR? 

Also, the pdf says people that owned through Sept 2004, can use II. If I buy resale I am still eligible? correct?


----------



## mtngal (Aug 8, 2006)

No ROFR with WM.

From what I understand, a person who owns WM can join either RCI or II - those who bought for a period ending Sept. 2004 (I think it was for 3 or 5 years, can't remember when it started) had their first year's membership in II paid for.  Only difference is that II will only have access to WM resorts that were part of the system in Sept. 2004.  Any of the new resorts (Solvang, the upcoming Anaheim, Yellowstone, Midway, Indio, etc.) will only be available through RCI.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks again


----------

